# Sticky  Not the brightest arresting cop and train awareness



## rrman987

Cop is testosterone fueled excited to make arrest and doesn't see on coming UP train that slams into his vehicle on track, WITH HANDCUFFED SUSPECT IN THERE! She suffered broken bones. He is suspended with pay while they investigate (DUH, videos shows everything, what not to see and hear?)


----------



## wvgca

i wonder how he passed the exams, such a simple thing that he missed, like a train, lol


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

There should have been a crossing signal at at 20-30 seconds before the train arrived, what possessed these cops to watch this unfold without just driving off the tracks?


----------



## Viperjim1

I’m wondering if the engineer came around a turn or view obstruction as the crossing was lit up like a Christmas tree and had no time to stop as usually you can see this elights from a long ways off. Either way , they should have attempted to move the squad car as signal horns are well in advance and pretty sure that’s not the only road crossing.


----------



## Spruslayer

Of what appears to be 4 cops on the scene,none of which had the common sense to get away from the tracks,all of them should be awarded the darwin award and that hand cuffed woman should sue everyone involved into the poorhouse.
Suspended with pay is code speak for give us time to make a story that clears the cops from any responsibility.


----------



## Old_Hobo

They should all be fired…..they’re supposed to keep the public safe, even the ones in custody….


----------



## Chaostrain

Every crossing I've ever seen has a phone number and a crossing code to alert the train of the blockage. The cops failed by parking and remaining parked on the tracks plus they failed to call in the obstruction to the train dispatcher. Then the cops run around wondering why nobody respects them anymore.


----------



## Spruslayer

Lack of proper training is another reason things like this happen
There are places where you can go from "would you like to Super size your order"
To "look ma,I'm carrying a gun and can arrest people" in about six months.
It's a indightment of the education system in America that not one of those cops had the common sense to think about moving the vehicle off of the railroad tracks
Wouldn't surprise me if the police place the responsibility on the locomotive engineer


----------



## Steve Rothstein

Please understand that I am not defending the police officers in this video, but I do want to point out that the video is a very short clip and we have no idea what happened before it started. Clearly there was some type of incident and they had been there a while. Arrests of people are not instantaneous and to have her cuffed and in the car already means they were there for some time. On any incident, cops always call in where they are in case things go wrong. Maybe the cops did tell the dispatcher and ask her to call the railroad and stop all trains. There may have been a good reason for the cop to be on the tracks (like she stopped during a chase not leaving him room to move further).

So my question is why use that patrol car when there were other cars available to stuff her into? Or why not drag her out of the car when they hear the whistle?

I have no doubt that the police department is responsible for the accident with the woman in the car. The officers were responsible for her safety as soon as they cuffed her. But it might be the dispatcher never got to make the call to UP and did not let the officers know. Or, as I have had happen before, she made the call and was told that it was too late and the train could not be stopped in time (we all know they don't stop on a dime). I do find this last one a little hard to believe because, as I said, they had to have been there a while anyway.

And I bet that this was someone's last day of normal employment for that department. Whether it is the officer or the dispatcher or a supervisor or someone else, this was a firing offense for whoever is truly responsible for the problem.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Steve Rothstein said:


> Please understand that I am not defending the police officers in this video, but I do want to point out that the video is a very short clip and we have no idea what happened before it started. Clearly there was some type of incident and they had been there a while. Arrests of people are not instantaneous and to have her cuffed and in the car already means they were there for some time. On any incident, cops always call in where they are in case things go wrong. Maybe the cops did tell the dispatcher and ask her to call the railroad and stop all trains. There may have been a good reason for the cop to be on the tracks (like she stopped during a chase not leaving him room to move further).


You miss the basic fact. It was terminally stupid to park on the tracks, period! Even if they didn't put the woman in the car, they had no business parking on the tracks, there were more than enough cops at the scene for someone to realize that parking on the tracks was a really bad idea!  The cops had to know those were active tracks and there was a possibility of a train coming along. Worse, they compounded their stupidity by leaving it there when the train was madly honking it's horn and bearing down on them! The cherry on top is the total disregard for the prisoner in the car. If someone doesn't get canned over this, it is truly a miscarriage of justice!

This is worse than people trying to beat the train, and that's pretty stupid in itself! At least those people understand the situation, they just don't have the judgment to gauge the timing.


----------



## Steve Rothstein

gunrunnerjohn said:


> You miss the basic fact. It was terminally stupid to park on the tracks, period! Even if they didn't put the woman in the car, they had no business parking on the tracks, there were more than enough cops at the scene for someone to realize that parking on the tracks was a really bad idea!  The cops had to know those were active tracks and there was a possibility of a train coming along. Worse, they compounded their stupidity by leaving it there when the train was madly honking it's horn and bearing down on them! The cherry on top is the total disregard for the prisoner in the car. If someone doesn't get canned over this, it is truly a miscarriage of justice!
> 
> This is worse than people trying to beat the train, and that's pretty stupid in itself! At least those people understand the situation, they just don't have the judgment to gauge the timing.


I did not miss your point. I even added how bad they were for not getting the woman out of the car or for using that car to put her in. I agreed that someone should be fired over it, but I pointed out that it may not be who you think it is.

But I think you missed my point that stopping the car at that location may not have been a choice the cops had. We don't know what was going on when it started and why the car was stopped there. In police work, the officer sometimes does things based on the situation and not on his choice or what is safe. I can think of several scenarios where an officer does things that might be called terminally stupid but it was his job. I can even think of how the patrol car was left on the tracks while the scene played out, though I cannot explain why the woman was placed in that car.

The stupid part in this scene is putting the woman in the car on the tracks and not using a different police car to hold her. I do not know enough about what happened to judge how the car came to be on the tracks as stupid or not.


----------



## Fire21

I'm thinking one or some or all of those cops should be charged with reckless endangerment of the lady and the train crew. They say you can't prosecute stupidity, but you can sure prosecute the results of it!


----------



## highvoltage

Spruslayer said:


> It's a indightment of the education system in America


Indictment?


----------



## Spruslayer

I consistently failed my high school English classes
But I do know not to park on a active railroad track
😁😂


----------



## J.Albert1949

I'm wondering if the cop(s) thought the train engineer would see their flashing lights and stop...?
_(this is presented as a serious question) _


----------



## Fire21

J.Albert1949 said:


> I'm wondering if the cop(s) thought the train engineer would see their flashing lights and stop...?
> _(this is presented as a serious question) _


I honestly believe the cops were so intent on the job they were doing that they completely ignored situational awareness. And the end result shows that. I'm sure an oncoming train never crossed their minds.


----------



## Big Ed

Stupid's!
And they carry weapons? 
God help us!


----------



## Old_Hobo

There are a lot of people walking around and carrying weapons….and a vast number of them are likely stupider than the ones in this case….

So yes….God help us…


----------



## Spruslayer

Lets say for just for S&G's,that one of the cops did radio headquarters and said we have the train tracks blocked doing an investagation therefor putting the responsibality of contacting the railroad to advise of the blocked track on someone else and effectly putting the safety of everyone at the scene in the hands of someone at headquarters.By the time she was cuffed they had plenty of time to move that truck to safety but chose not to do so.I myself wold not trust anyone with a life or death decision and would take action to move the truck to safety. It is hard to know the circumstances from the video of whats going on but it appears the girl being arrested is of no threat to any one at the time. To think the 4 cops are so worked up over this is also stretching it a bit,she looks to be cooperating with them.
Im sticking with 4 DA's that should be fired and sued into bankruptcy


----------



## EBrown

One of the things I'm noticing is this type of cognitive dissonance seems to be more prevalent _overall_ in society.

My dad (66 years young) has been in three car accidents in his life, and two were late-night or early-morning deer incidents, as he lives in a place I like to call "Somewhere, USA" (vs. "Nowhere, USA"). Small town, very rural, farm community.

Anyway, here I am, 28 years young, and already twice in my life I've been rear-ended by someone on their phone (one was a 25-year-old texting, the other was a 50-year-old answering a call).

My anecdotal experience, and the overall general evidence, seems to indicate that cell phones and social media especially are lowering the overall "common sense" bar in the world. People are more worried about getting the latest updates on Instagram or Facebook or Twitter, or watching video's on TikTok, than they are about making intelligent decisions.

I see it in the supermarket all the time, people bumping into each other because someone is walking and texting on their phone. The desire to have things (information & physical goods) "now", vs waiting a few minutes, hours, maybe days, seems to be causing poorer overall choices.

I can't help but wonder if overall society isn't being substantially negatively impacted on a cognitive level by the constant need to be "in the know" on the latest updates via cell phones. While the internet has done very neat things, it also seems to be doing a lot of not-so-great things. Society has become so much more focused on other people's business, rather than our own.

Anyway, that's just my $0.017.


----------



## rrman987

J.Albert1949 said:


> I'm wondering if the cop(s) thought the train engineer would see their flashing lights and stop...?
> _(this is presented as a serious question) _


Trains especially fully loaded, require more than a mile or so to stop. Steel wheel on dry steel rail is just sliding to a stop. It also depends on when the engineer became aware of what was ahead, and if coming around a bend then nope. If assuming the engineer could somehow see really far off to apply brakes, maybe a train with ECP (electronically controlled pneumatic) braking (not used in USA, AFAIK) might have slowed the train enough to somewhat minimize damage (if you can call it that).


brakes could have slowed the


----------



## Dennis461

The bugs were a distraction.


----------



## rrman987

EBrown said:


> I can't help but wonder if overall society isn't being substantially negatively impacted on a cognitive level by the constant need to be "in the know" on the latest updates via cell phones.
> 
> Anyway, that's just my $0.017.


My kids tell me its called FOMO (Fear Of Missing Out) something, someone, some place, some activity, some [insert item]....


----------



## EBrown

rrman987 said:


> My kids tell me its called FOMO (Fear Of Missing Out) something, someone, some place, some activity, some [insert item]....


Yep, I had to train myself out of it, because the world, especially for younger folks, is absolutely designed to make sure we have FOMO through-and-through. Everything is a "now! now! now!", every conversation with friends is about some video or post that happened 5 minutes ago. You eat dinner and miss some "major" thing.

It's absolutely sad, society is being pushed to a need for immediate validation. Patience isn't a virtual anymore, it's an inconvenience now-a-days.


----------



## rrman987

EBrown said:


> Yep, I had to train myself out of it, because the world, especially for younger folks, is absolutely designed to make sure we have FOMO through-and-through. Everything is a "now! now! now!", every conversation with friends is about some video or post that happened 5 minutes ago. You eat dinner and miss some "major" thing.
> 
> It's absolutely sad, society is being pushed to a need for immediate validation. Patience isn't a virtual anymore, it's an inconvenience now-a-days.


Sunday the wife and I were at a farmers market to do her Master Gardner info handout. Next to us was a 17-20ish young man attending his tand. He was energetic and talked to everyone. Not once did I see him check his cell phone. As we were leaving I commented to him that he didn't use his phone. "Nope I leave it at home, check it ocassioanlly. Its more fun looking around, observing, enjoying people, talking, enjoying life." WOW what a positive outlook, only hope he maintains it through out his life.


----------



## EBrown

My best friend was feeling constant anxiety about 2 years ago. He told me about it, and it got me thinking. I told him to start leaving his cell phone on the night-stand in his house when he's doing gardening, cooking, or any other "menial" chore in the house. About 3 months later he called me and said he felt so much better.

I suspect, and there's some science coming out to show it as well, that a non-negligible portion of anxiety people are being diagnosed with these days could be cured by just ignoring our phones. My best friend went through it, I went through it, and my wife and her sister are both going through it. They both started doing less with their phones, and now feel overall better.


----------



## Fire21

I have an Apple smart phone that I got from my wife when she got a new one. I use it strictly for texting family and friends, for making and receiving phone calls, and for a few checks such as weather and exercise data. But then, I do get my news from several sources on my computer, but it's not with me everywhere I go. I don't feel stressed.


----------



## Gramps

Steve Rothstein said:


> I did not miss your point. I even added how bad they were for not getting the woman out of the car or for using that car to put her in. I agreed that someone should be fired over it, but I pointed out that it may not be who you think it is.
> 
> But I think you missed my point that stopping the car at that location may not have been a choice the cops had. We don't know what was going on when it started and why the car was stopped there. In police work, the officer sometimes does things based on the situation and not on his choice or what is safe. I can think of several scenarios where an officer does things that might be called terminally stupid but it was his job. I can even think of how the patrol car was left on the tracks while the scene played out, though I cannot explain why the woman was placed in that car.
> 
> The stupid part in this scene is putting the woman in the car on the tracks and not using a different police car to hold her. I do not know enough about what happened to judge how the car came to be on the tracks as stupid or not.


In the heat of the pursuit, with his adrenaline pumping, stopping the police car was probably a snap decision with apprehension of the driver the primary mind set of the pursuing officer. After she was in custody, I suspect she was put in that car because that was the car of the officer who initiated the pursuit. I get that, but the car should have been moved off the tracks before they put her in it. At least one of the officers had time to move that car before they got involved in searching the pick up truck. Hindsight is 20/20.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Gramps said:


> At least one of the officers had time to move that car before they got involved in searching the pick up truck.


Any one of them could have moved it! Once the prisoner was secure, there was no sudden urgency to immediately search the truck! There were several minutes between her being in the squad car and the train approaching. It also doesn't take four officers to do the search. 

FWIW, I sent the video to a friend of mine that is a local police officer, he was stunned at the ineptness of the whole affair. I don't think we're judging them too harshly, lots of mistakes made there.


----------



## Gramps

That's exactly what I said! The fact that the car was on the track to begin with was the dynamics of the situation on the ground but there was time to rectify that.


----------



## SF Gal

EBrown said:


> One of the things I'm noticing is this type of cognitive dissonance seems to be more prevalent _overall_ in society......I can't help but wonder if overall society isn't being substantially negatively impacted on a cognitive level by the constant need to be "in the know" on the latest updates via cell phones. While the internet has done very neat things, it also seems to be doing a lot of not-so-great things. Society has become so much more focused on other people's business, rather than our own...


I agree, everybody is so out of touch with multitasking they disreguard common sense. It sure is these times that are making people stupid.


----------



## bigdodgetrain

we had a cop driving with lights and siren when they crossed in from of trolley.
when the trolley hit the cop car the cop was heard saying later that they had their lights a siren on and the trolley should have stopped.
pin badge on some of these air heads and they feel they can do no wrong


----------



## Old_Hobo

A cop drove into a tree, but he said it wasn’t his fault…..he had his lights and siren on…. 😁


----------



## ripsau1

Viperjim1 said:


> I’m wondering if the engineer came around a turn or view obstruction as the crossing was lit up like a Christmas tree and had no time to stop as usually you can see this elights from a long ways off. Either way , they should have attempted to move the squad car as signal horns are well in advance and pretty sure that’s not the only road crossing.


no...straight shot 70mph...20 sec horn blast...ive crossed there day and night no obstructions... original post has it right .. all 4 officers too busy amped on adrenaline too busy searching her truck 25 feet away for gun...even offender wasn't dumb enough to stop on tracks


----------



## JeffHurl

EBrown said:


> Yep, I had to train myself out of it, because the world, especially for younger folks, is absolutely designed to make sure we have FOMO through-and-through. Everything is a "now! now! now!", every conversation with friends is about some video or post that happened 5 minutes ago. You eat dinner and miss some "major" thing.
> 
> It's absolutely sad, society is being pushed to a need for immediate validation. Patience isn't a virtual anymore, it's an inconvenience now-a-days.


 You are wise beyond your years.

When you mentioned that most conversations are about some video or post that happened 5 minutes ago.... Reminded me of a saying I once heard that has stuck with me over the years:

Great minds talk about theories. Average minds talk about current events. Small minds talk about each other.

It's encouraging to see people thinking for themselves and using critical thought, isn't it?


----------



## nweiler

gunrunnerjohn said:


> There should have been a crossing signal at at 20-30 seconds before the train arrived, what possessed these cops to watch this unfold without just driving off the tracks?


This crossing is un-signaled - cross bucks only


----------



## Fire21

Old_Hobo said:


> A cop drove into a tree, but he said it wasn’t his fault…..he had his lights and siren on…. 😁


Ya know, most cops are good people. They have taken on an incredibly difficult job, and it's getting harder each year. But let's not make fun of all police. They're out there 24/7/365 trying to protect us from anything that threatens our safety. Few of us have the "opportunity" to make mistakes that have such impact on other people's lives. These officers did a very stupid thing and I'm sure they will suffer consequences for it. But it shouldn't reflect on all police. Most of them are trying hard to do a good job. And I thank them for that!


----------



## Trainman41

rrman987 said:


> Cop is testosterone fueled excited to make arrest and doesn't see on coming UP train that slams into his vehicle on track, WITH HANDCUFFED SUSPECT IN THERE! She suffered broken bones. He is suspended with pay while they investigate (DUH, videos shows everything, what not to see and hear?)


The police are always talking about " Situational Awareness" Looks like it was working on this night


----------



## trainguru

This Incident is why there's Distrust of Law Enforcement, and why Aliens lock their doors and go RIGHT PAST US.

Change My Mind.


----------



## flyernut

If you listen closely, you can hear the train blowing it's whistle earlier in the video, and the cops are oblivious to it.. Fire them all, sue everyone.


----------



## Spruslayer

What is not helping the police here is the fact that only one is suppended with pay pending an investagation.
From vewing this video it would take me all of 30 seconds to fire everyone on that scene.
So are we to belive that the other 3 had no responsabilty in this?
What likely will happen is the girl will sue,an out of court settelment will be reach with a non disclosure agreement and the one cop taking the heat will be back at work with the other three for more keystone cop antics.
From the time the girl was in cuffs to the impact there was plenty of time to move the truck.
There ought to be a online database similar to what we have for pedophiles,if you are fired from a law inforcement agency for any reason your name will be added so if you simply go get hired to another police force after being fired the public can be notified that a problem has just been hired to your local police force


----------



## Chops

A lapse in situational awareness will, like water, find the one tiny crack and exploit it. Pilots fly into mountains on clear days, people fall down stairs, I reckon the police were distracted and simply didn't take into account they were parked on a hot rail.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Chops said:


> A lapse in situational awareness will, like water, find the one tiny crack and exploit it. Pilots fly into mountains on clear days, people fall down stairs, I reckon the police were distracted and simply didn't take into account they were parked on a hot rail.


That certainly is true. As a long time pilot, I'm always fascinated by the stories told on the Air Disasters show on the Smithsonian cable channel. There are multiple instances where two and sometimes three or four pilots in the cockpit totally ignore blatant developing problems. They fly along until it ends up in a major accident! Stuff as little as a burned out bulb indicator have caused enough distraction in the cockpit that the aircraft crashed!  Instead of flying into the ground, they could have just pressed the Lamp Test and verified the problem.


----------



## Chops

In my line of work, people can die if I am not watching the bouncing ball, and I got distractions from the small to the big. Fortunately, I do better at the job than I do with model trains.


----------



## Steve Rothstein

Chops said:


> A lapse in situational awareness will, like water, find the one tiny crack and exploit it. Pilots fly into mountains on clear days, people fall down stairs, I reckon the police were distracted and simply didn't take into account they were parked on a hot rail.


I saw a slightly longer video of this that tells how it happened. While still not complete, it does show the situational awareness was flawed and the officers concentrated on an immediate threat as opposed to the potential one. 

It appears that there was a chase. I do not know why they were trying to stop her, but she came to a stop just after crossing the tracks. The officer stopped on the tracks to avoid hitting her (and probably not realizing they were on the tracks. They took the woman out of the car at gun point using the tactics normally associated with a felony stop. They got her cuffed and stuffed in the car and then started searching her car asking about the gun.

At no point until the last few seconds did the officers even think about the tracks. This was definitely a problem with situational awareness and prioritizing multiple threats incorrectly.


----------



## Yoppeh7J-UPmp954

I remember guy that grew up in our town always causing trouble and one of the meanest persons I ever met became a cop in a city 40 miles from home.. When he was a rookie cop I heard a highway patrolman and a couple of his fellow officers laughing about him going red light and siren to a report of a prowler one night at a house and leaving the lights and siren on during his search. Another time he saw the manager of the closed and locked America First credit union inside the building getting ready to leave on a saturday afternoon pulled his gun pointing it at the manager and was running around trying to get inside . Manager went back to his office called the dispatcher who sent a bunch of officers from the surrounding area to rescue the bank manager. Another time he was parked in front of a closed service station one night running radar on the highway through the city and station was broken into and robbed. He claimed he was awake all night. The city made him the police chief to get him off the streets. Only a couple of years following his retirement he died of alzheimer's.


----------



## flyernut

Yoppeh7J-UPmp954 said:


> I remember guy that grew up in our town always causing trouble and one of the meanest persons I ever met became a cop in a city 40 miles from home.. When he was a rookie cop I heard a highway patrolman and a couple of his fellow officers laughing about him going red light and siren to a report of a prowler one night at a house and leaving the lights and siren on during his search. Another time he saw the manager of the closed and locked America First credit union inside the building getting ready to leave on a saturday afternoon pulled his gun pointing it at the manager and was running around trying to get inside . Manager went back to his office called the dispatcher who sent a bunch of officers from the surrounding area to rescue the bank manager. Another time he was parked in front of a closed service station one night running radar on the highway through the city and station was broken into and robbed. He claimed he was awake all night. The city made him the police chief to get him off the streets. Only a couple of years following his retirement he died of alzheimer's.


There's good and bad in every profession. I've NEVER had a problem with our State Troopers or Deputy Sheriffs, but the small town cops are the ones I've always had problems with.I was involved in a very serious car accident, and after all was said and done, I received 2 tickets.. Several hours later the small town cop tried to change the accident report, but he forgot we had the original!. I received a ticket for speeding and one for bald tires..We were sued by the other driver, who was the one at fault, and our insurance company took the car to a NYST barracks after it was repaired and had them measure the tires, they were legal, ( the small town cop NEVER measured them), and my skid marks showed I was traveling at 35mph in a 35mph zone..Goodbye to the lawsuit.


----------



## Spruslayer

Update:The woman has an attorney and is out of the hospital,Colorado bureau of investagation looking into the actions of the police,one Plattville officer is on administrative leave.
Translation,CBI investagating a way to relieve Plattville police of any responsibalty for this
Officer on administrative leave, one of the four has been remanded to office duties untill they can spin this as the victims fault.The other 3 back on the beat doing what they do best.
The right thing for the police to do is publicly make a statement that we screwed up and will make fair compensation to the injured woman, and discipline all officers involved,but no, the Plattville police are going to try their darndest to come out of this with zero responsabality.
Its things like this that give people plenty of good reasons not to trust the police


----------



## Fire21

And just to counter that condemnation...





__





Positive Police Stories That Will Change Your Mind About Law Enforcement | Rasmussen University


You thought a career in law enforcement would be perfect, but the recent run of bad news for police officers has you reconsidering. Despite some rec



www.rasmussen.edu


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Spruslayer said:


> Its things like this that give people plenty of good reasons not to trust the police


You are making all sorts of assumptions not supported by any facts. That's the very issue with trying cases in the court of public opinion.


----------



## Spruslayer

To fire ,that is a very good point
I bet that everyday somewhere in America the police go above and beyond the call of duty to protect,help And be of service to the community they
Serve but those stories rarely get told because it doesn't fit the media narrative.
To grj, the video leaves no doubt as to who is responsible yet the police are having an outside investigation and only one officer is getting a gentle reprimand wile the other three received nothing.
I bet the plan is to force this woman to sue and in Court trash her in hopes the monetary judgement will be minimal and that the police take no responsibility
The smart thing for the Platteville police to do would let the public know they are in contact with her and working towards a settlement and that all involved officers will be disciplined.what we have after almost two weeks is a outside law enforcement agency doing an investigation a one guy put on office duty.that whole story reeks of a CYA move
Honesty and transparency would go a long way in earning respect from the citizens instead of what they are doing to this woman now


----------



## flyernut

Spruslayer said:


> To fire ,that is a very good point
> I bet that everyday somewhere in America the police go above and beyond the call of duty to protect,help And be of service to the community they
> Serve but those stories rarely get told because it doesn't fit the media narrative.
> To grj, the video leaves no doubt as to who is responsible yet the police are having an outside investigation and only one officer is getting a gentle reprimand wile the other three received nothing.
> I bet the plan is to force this woman to sue and in Court trash her in hopes the monetary judgement will be minimal and that the police take no responsibility
> The smart thing for the Platteville police to do would let the public know they are in contact with her and working towards a settlement and that all involved officers will be disciplined.what we have after almost two weeks is a outside law enforcement agency doing an investigation a one guy put on office duty.that whole story reeks of a CYA move
> Honesty and transparency would go a long way in earning respect from the citizens instead of what they are doing to this woman now


Have you ever seen or heard a police officer say... "I'm sorry" or "I apologize"?..not in their vocabulary..I always love the phrase "stop resisting" when watching a cop video, even though the perp is doing nothing,lol..And before anyone thinks I don't like the police, both my grandfathers as well as my Dad were police officers.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Spruslayer said:


> To grj, the video leaves no doubt as to who is responsible yet the police are having an outside investigation and only one officer is getting a gentle reprimand wile the other three received nothing.
> I bet the plan is to force this woman to sue and in Court trash her in hopes the monetary judgement will be minimal and that the police take no responsibility
> The smart thing for the Platteville police to do would let the public know they are in contact with her and working towards a settlement and that all involved officers will be disciplined.what we have after almost two weeks is a outside law enforcement agency doing an investigation a one guy put on office duty.that whole story reeks of a CYA move
> Honesty and transparency would go a long way in earning respect from the citizens instead of what they are doing to this woman now


Again, you are trying this case in the court of public opinion! I actually agree that the video is pretty damning, but that's for a jury to decide not people in an Internet forum!

You're babbling about what they're doing to this woman, but they haven't done anything yet. You're spreading these stories about how all of the cops got off scott-free, but they haven't gotten off from anything yet. 

You appear to have the wild west mentality, hang them first and ask questions later.


----------



## Spruslayer

The point im trying to make is the Plattville police could have done things very differantly.
The fact that they have an outside investagation in itself is enough for me to see where this is going.If the cheif of police cant determine what happened after looking at this video and interveiwing the officers and thinks this needs an outside investagation is laughable.In this day of defund the police,cops being called raceist,the disrespect and violence directed toward them its things like this that fan those fires.
She would need a lawyer regurdless of what the circumstances are but if they chose to take this to court instead of trying to settle out of court would be telling.
And how are the other three officers involved not being put on paid leave?
And you are right,after almost two weeks they havent done anything yet.
FWIW in am a supporter of law enforcement and vast majority know how to do the right thing and the 4 officers we see involved are likely fine people that may or may not be cut out for this kind of work.
And i will stick to me guns that all 4 should be fired because none of them had the wherewithall to think of moving the truck out of harms way after she was cuffed.
As far as my "babbling and wild west mentality" personal attack,i've been called a raceist and a lier on this forum so nice try but thanks for reveiling your true character


----------



## Gramps

Spruslayer said:


> Update:The woman has an attorney and is out of the hospital,Colorado bureau of investagation looking into the actions of the police,one Plattville officer is on administrative leave.
> Translation,CBI investagating a way to relieve Plattville police of any responsibalty for this
> Officer on administrative leave, one of the four has been remanded to office duties untill they can spin this as the victims fault.The other 3 back on the beat doing what they do best.
> The right thing for the police to do is publicly make a statement that we screwed up and will make fair compensation to the injured woman, and discipline all officers involved,but no, the Plattville police are going to try their darndest to come out of this with zero responsabality.
> Its things like this that give people plenty of good reasons not to trust the police


The investigation gets turned over to the CBI because most, if not all people would be suspicious of the Platteville PD doing its own investigation. You even stated, "...the Platteville police are going to try their darndest to come out of this with zero responsibilty." In no way does turning it over to CBI translate that into a way to relieve Platteville PD of responsibility. No comment by the Platteville PD, the CBI or any law enforcement organization will be made during any active investigation. There was a screw-up but let's let the investigation go forward without jumping to conclusions..


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Spruslayer said:


> The point im trying to make is the Plattville police could have done things very differantly.


Of course they could have, no argument there! I doubt there is any argument that someone screwed up here. 

My point is simply wait until the final tally to start inditing the whole establishment. If you wonder why people mistrust the police, no doubt part is jumping to conclusions about any incident before all the facts are known and investigated. You simply assume that it's going to be a corrupt investigation when you clearly have no facts to back that opinion up.


Spruslayer said:


> As far as my "babbling and wild west mentality" personal attack,i've been called a raceist and a lier on this forum so nice try but thanks for reveiling your true character


WOW! How do you on any planet equate my reply to racist?  That seems to be the standard reply nowadays when you don't have a counterpoint. I'll let you have the last word.


----------



## Big Ed

OK,OK Lets all calm down........or John might lock the thread.


----------



## flyernut

Big Ed said:


> OK,OK Lets all calm down........or John might lock the thread.


That's almost like saying let the cops investigate themselves,lol....only kidding..


----------



## Old_Hobo

gunrunnerjohn said:


> You appear to have the wild west mentality, hang them first and ask questions later.


Well, ya gotta admit, that will cut down on repeat offenders…. 😁


----------



## Spruslayer

Im not the sharpest knife in the drawer but what i said was :,i've been called a raceist and a lier on this forum:
i wasent refering to GRJ,but When GRJ said refering to me :My babbling and wild west mentality: And i replied : nice try but thanks for reveiling your true character:that was directed at GRN those that did call me a lier and raceist know who they are>so to me it looks like if you have a differant opinion from someone eles some find it ok to make personal attacks {babbeling and wild west mentalty) and to think ill sit here and take that abuse from a mod and not call it out is rediculous.If its just a member well good for them,its just a train forum but the mods should try to set a good example.GRJ's second response is much better,stating his opinion and let it be at that.The part where he thought i was saying he called me a racist was a little off but sometime its hard to get the point of a message across especially with my poor wrighting skills
I dont see the need to lock this one up but if he dose so be it
I really hope im wrong about my opinion of what the police will do and that they reach out to this woman and try to come to a settelment without her having to go through a civil lawsuite
It my be hard to track what utlimatly comes of this as its a small story taking place in a small town and the media may lose intrest in it.
So any ways thanks for letting say my peice


----------



## Big Ed

Spruslayer said:


> Im not the sharpest knife in the drawer but what i said was :,i've been called a raceist and a lier on this forum:
> i wasent refering to GRJ,but When GRJ said refering to me :My babbling and wild west mentality: And i replied : nice try but thanks for reveiling your true character:that was directed at GRN those that did call me a lier and raceist know who they are>so to me it looks like if you have a differant opinion from someone eles some find it ok to make personal attacks {babbeling and wild west mentalty) and to think ill sit here and take that abuse from a mod and not call it out is rediculous.If its just a member well good for them,its just a train forum but the mods should try to set a good example.GRJ's second response is much better,stating his opinion and let it be at that.The part where he thought i was saying he called me a racist was a little off but sometime its hard to get the point of a message across especially with my poor wrighting skills
> I dont see the need to lock this one up but if he dose so be it
> I really hope im wrong about my opinion of what the police will do and that they reach out to this woman and try to come to a settelment without her having to go through a civil lawsuite
> It my be hard to track what utlimatly comes of this as its a small story taking place in a small town and the media may lose intrest in it.
> So any ways thanks for letting say my peice


I don't know about all you are saying, i didn't see the posts.
It was not me calling you out, I know that.

The car on the tracks!? 
They should all be held accountable somehow, all 4 of them.
It's called common sense. 
Like the lady cop who shot, thinking she had a zapper and had her weapon in her hand instead.
Stupid, everyone.
Just plain dumb, good thing she was on the drivers side.

Protect and serve, right.

I wonder if the train stopped? You couldn't hear brakes squealing when it went by?
Must have huh?


----------



## Gramps

Assuming the car on the tracks has only one set of keys which the officer who drove it probably has, how do you hold all four "accountable somehow" for not moving it?


----------



## Spruslayer

Gramps said:


> Assuming the car on the tracks has only one set of keys which the officer who drove it probably has, how do you hold all four "accountable somehow" for not moving it?


Thats one of the many things we dont know about this
But i would think when she was put in the back of the truck one or more of the 4 would have said lets move this off the tracks for everyones safety but was told thats not important right now,which i doubt but anythings possible in todays world but that could explain why only one has been put on leave
On a side note its allmost unbeliveable that she lived through this and the terror she experienced seeing she was about to to be hit by a train.I believe in guardian angles and i think hers was there to save her that night


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Spruslayer said:


> Thats one of the many things we dont know about this


Kinda' buttresses my point about waiting until all the facts are in. I'd be surprised if someone doesn't _pay the piper_ here.


----------



## Gramps

Spruslayer said:


> Thats one of the many things we dont know about this
> But i would think when she was put in the back of the truck one or more of the 4 would have said lets move this off the tracks for everyones safety but was told thats not important right now,which i doubt but anythings possible in todays world but that could explain why only one has been put on leave
> On a side note its allmost unbeliveable that she lived through this and the terror she experienced seeing she was about to to be hit by a train.I believe in guardian angles and i think hers was there to save her that night


That's a big step back from your post #41 where it would take you 30 seconds to fire everyone because all four were responsible. Your post here is pure speculation but for the moment let's say you're correct and one or more of the others did say to move the vehicle off the track and is ignored. So how are the others at fault if they can't move the car themselves? There is a trend here to reach a conclusion and the look at a way to justify that conclusion. That is why the CBI investigation will look at the facts first and then reach a conclusion . If all four cops were wrong then so be it, but right now we don't know that and it can't be concluded that all four have to be held "accountable somehow" as was suggested in another post. Think about this: A patient goes into surgery and the surgeon makes a mistake that severely injures the patient. Do you hold everyone on the surgical team responsible?


----------



## Big Ed

Gramps said:


> That's a big step back from your post #41 where it would take you 30 seconds to fire everyone because all four were responsible. Your post here is pure speculation but for the moment let's say you're correct and one or more of the others did say to move the vehicle off the track and is ignored. So how are the others at fault if they can't move the car themselves? There is a trend here to reach a conclusion and the look at a way to justify that conclusion. That is why the CBI investigation will look at the facts first and then reach a conclusion . If all four cops were wrong then so be it, but right now we don't know that and it can't be concluded that all four have to be held "accountable somehow" as was suggested in another post. Think about this: A patient goes into surgery and the surgeon makes a mistake that severely injures the patient. Do you hold everyone on the surgical team responsible?


One of them should have had the common sense to say HEY, THE SUSPECT IS SECURE GET THE CAR OFF THE TRACKS!
The surgeon story is a whole lot different then what cops did.
Not one of them thought to move the car AFTER the girl was put in it? Just plain DUH, stupid.
They should ALL be held accountable.

Think about it, what if that was your daughter, sister, son or wife or grandchild.
I bet you would be whistling a different tune.
I have more then a few of my family in law enforcement, so it is not like I am a cop hater.
Those 4, should not be in law enforcement! Yeah all 4.


----------



## Gramps

How do you know that the cop whose car was on the tracks wasn't told to move the car and it was ignored? 
How do you know what any of them thought?
How is the surgeon example different without knowing the answers to the above?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Maybe time to close this before it goes any farther. I think we've all had our say, I doubt there will be a consensuses opinion.


----------

